# Did A Little Tune-up Today



## partsguy (Jul 3, 2016)

I figured it's been awhile since I gave some love to this one. I had it out to ride on Friday and it just didn't feel as good as it used to.

Here's what I have done today, despite the nasty weather!

- Replaced missing washers at chainguard rear mount
- Replaced master link (heavily worn)
- Changed mounting spot of my speedometer
- Full wash and detail (it needed it!)

It rides so much quieter now and the chain feels nice and taut while accelerating.

Now if I only I could replace that seat spring I broke!!! 

I think it looks better since I cleaned the paint and polished up the patina once again. The new spot for the speedometer is better too!

*Looks SHARP for 53 years of age!*


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks pretty good for a Huffy.   What brand speedo is that? Appears to have a very long cable and there's at least one person I know that can't find one long enough for his 25" frame lightweight.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Looks pretty good for a Huffy.   What brand speedo is that? Appears to have a very long cable and there's at least one person I know that can't find one long enough for his 25" frame lightweight.




Hahaha you should know all my bikes are Dayton-built 

I don't know what brand the speedometer is. I found it on eBay and it was cheap.


----------

